# Battery Voltage



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have never posted anything before, but I'm going to jump right in. I've been collecting for several years, but 
never had room to build a layout to run my collection until now. I have decided to go with r/c with batteries. 
My question is regarding locomotive voltage requirements. I have locos by Aristo, Bachmann, Accucraft, LGB, 
and Hartland. They are all small 1880's era locos (4-4-0's, 2-6-0's, Moguls, C-16's, Forneys, etc.) Will all these run on the same voltage or do I need different voltages for different manufacturers? I will be using an Airwire T9000 transmitter and Airwire 10 amp receivers. Thanks for your help. 
VTRRLoco18; Big Bear City, CA


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

14.4 volt battery packs (typically two 7.2 volt packs) will handle the needs of those locos just fine. They will put out about 16 volts fully charged. Usually only big diesels, running fast, need more voltage than that. 

-Brian


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll find that Bachmann locos run fine on 2 x 7.2v but the Aristo and LGBs, originally designed for up to 24V will run a bit slow. 

R/C cars have either 7.2V packs or 9.6V packs. I have a charger from Radio Shack that charges either and shuts off automatically, so it doesn't make my life difficult to put 2 x 7.2 in the Bachmann and 2 x 9.6 in the others.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you will be using Airwire,I think staying with 14.4v would be the most practical way to go. Any more then that with Airwire and you get into the split battery setup which just complicates your installs. Unless you are a speed demon 14.4 should work out fine.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Watch the 18 Volt restriction on the Airwire receivers. I have used 14.4 volt Li-ion batteries from Batteryspace.com. They usually charge to 18 volts fully charged. ALWAYS fully charge and then test a new battery before using it so as not to go over the 18 volt max OR magic smoke and a burned up receiver. (Been there, done that.) Another option is the QSI sound decoders and their GWire receiver with the Airwire controller. Max voltage is 35 volts. A lot safer, more costly, but you get great sound!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi VT, 
If your just starting out with battery/rc I recommend 
you contact a profesional such as Jonathan at Electric and steam model works www.rctrains.com or 909-613-9154. 
Jonathan is very helpful and knowledgeble with the AirWire. He has helped me do two engine conversions 
and is very patient with dumb questions/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Just a thought 
Rick Marty


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

VT.... Just another idea for "proven" usage. I've used these batteries for my "smaller" locomotives as you've described with extremely good success. Run times will vary with the different manufacturers from 2-3 hours on Aristo Craft to over 6 hours with Hartland. Hartland locomotives are very battery friendly. 
Battery link... 

14.4 Volt 2200 mAh Li-ion Battery 

Fast 1 and one half hour Charger link.... 

14.4 Volt Li-ion Battery Charger 

I'd purchase 2 chargers and 4 batteries and you'll run all day long. 

And for your larger LGB and Accucraft, might go to a 4400 mAh batteries. 

14.4 Volt 4400 mAh Li-ion Battery 

Again, just my thoughts from my experience.....


----------

